# BASRA | Ashar Park | Pro



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Basra Ashar Park

Basra, Iraq


Client: Private
Size: 5,916,127 m²
Scope: Design Development
The Basra Ashar Business Park is a unique, self-contained mixed-use light industrial, commercial and residential complex which will be spread on 6 million m2 of land in close proximity to the bustling city of Basra, Iraq. This development is designed to be a "city within a city" offering world class infrastructure and outstanding facilities and services.

The Ashar Business Park is a well-planned, fully-integrated master community development that is strategically located within minutes from Basra International Airport, in addition to being well connected to Basra's key business districts and the port facilities. As a premier residential and business destination, this project redefines the concept of living and work making it one-of-a-kind development in Iraq.

http://www.dewan-architects.com/work_urban_planning_basra.html


























































​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

seems great!


----------

